# 2011 Trek 2.1



## SlowMover

Anyone here on RBR riding one or an equivalent? I rode one over the weekend and it was a bizarre thing: Slapped on my saddle and didn't change anything else and it was like a custom fit....apparently the Trek H2 geo in a 58 is spot on for me.

I have weeend down my stable enough I can get away with another new bike Apparently they are quite popular b/c I have only found maybe 3 on CraigsList and not a single one on eBay. 

Anyone here have pro's or con's they want tot share? Incidentally, if you have one for sale let me know please, complete or frame/fork. The one I rode was a Platinum paint scheme and just gorgeous.


----------



## Rugergundog

or maybe nobody is buying them hence no used for sale? 

Glass half empty or half full?


----------



## dongringo

I have a 2009. It's been a great bike. I'm getting a custom made, but keeping that geometry for the most part, stretching it out just slightly.


----------



## RJP Diver

Rugergundog said:


> or maybe nobody is buying them hence no used for sale?


Sort of a Yogi Bera "That place is too crowded, nobody goes there anymore."


----------



## SlowMover

Rugergundog said:


> or maybe nobody is buying them hence no used for sale?
> 
> Glass half empty or half full?


Well I'm a half full kind of guy, but no question it could be because no one buys them. I see a fair amount of the Trek alums on the road though which leads me to believe Trek manages to sell a few. I definitely don't buy bikes b/c everyone else does, just the ones that work for me! 

I jumped the gun and grabbed the last 2.1 58 in this scheme yesterday for a smoking deal on close out: $1090 with 5700. Best part is when Trek searched their dealer network the bike was only 3 hours away and will be in my hands Friday...psyched!


----------



## qatarbhoy

I had a 2009 2.1 (alu/CF mix) in Astana colours and loved it. The carbon seatstays developed a hairline crack but Trek warrantied it for a 2010 2.3 frameset (alu frame, CF fork) which I love too. Good geo, solid build and sexy black and silver paint.


----------



## SlowMover

qatarbhoy said:


> I had a 2009 2.1 (alu/CF mix) in Astana colours and loved it. The carbon seatstays developed a hairline crack but Trek warrantied it for a 2010 2.3 frameset (alu frame, CF fork) which I love too. Good geo, solid build and sexy black and silver paint.


Do you recall off the top of your head what diameter seat post your Trek alum takes?

That 2010 2.3 is sexy I have seen it. For some reason this Platinum scheme really popped for me. I think it's because I have been riding my 'Blackout' Cervelo Soloist for so long...black from head to toe. Just ready for a new look and I'm digging some Carrera Blue/White/Platinum.

Glad to hear you had great success with their warranty. My last Trek purchase was around '98. Bought a 5200 and cracked the bb shell. Replaced with 5500 and cracked the drive side chain stay at the bb. Took that replacement and sold it before even building it up and went to back to titanium for many years. 

FWIW I had a 20 minute chat with the Trek Store owner regarding the Red Shield plan and he corrected me nicely 2x: "This is not a warranty plan, it IS a wear and tear program for anything that isn't rubber, plain and simple." On day 365 the manufacturers warranty expires on all components and Red Shield kicks in the next day. $195 for 5 years! I discussed particulars like 'who decides the tolerance for chain replacement'. They use the same parameters I do with my chain checker. I will be the small segment of Red Shield purchasers that is a money loser for them At ~ 10K miles/year I will certainly burn up my wheel set, a rear shifter and many chains/cassettes in 5 years.


----------



## qatarbhoy

Not sure off the top of my head, but will take a measurement for you. The 2009 2.1 had a carbon seatpost as a little bonus.


----------



## Vitamin G

I had a 2006 2100. Aluminum with CF seat stays. Cracked a stay in a crash, and test road a new 2.1 but I wasn't impressed compared to my old one on the ride. I found the ride of the new 2.1 too harsh. It could have been the tires though.

The geo was better though, as I always found the 2006 model twitchy. The new one was spot-on.


----------



## 311rulzz

Always found Treks to be great bikes


----------



## qatarbhoy

Vitamin G said:


> I had a 2006 2100. Aluminum with CF seat stays. Cracked a stay in a crash, and test road a new 2.1 but I wasn't impressed compared to my old one on the ride. I found the ride of the new 2.1 too harsh. It could have been the tires though.


Yup, the all-alu frame with carbon fork definitely feel harsher - it's not just tyre pressure either. On the plus side, there's less flex when standing and climbing, and less chance of a crack.


----------



## climbinthebigring

I have a 2009 trek1.5 which is the same alpha black alum frame and hate everything about it. trying to get rid of it but no takers


----------



## mtor

SlowMover said:


> Well I'm a half full kind of guy, but no question it could be because no one buys them. I see a fair amount of the Trek alums on the road though which leads me to believe Trek manages to sell a few. I definitely don't buy bikes b/c everyone else does, just the ones that work for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jumped the gun and grabbed the last 2.1 58 in this scheme yesterday for a smoking deal on close out: $1090 with 5700. Best part is when Trek searched their dealer network the bike was only 3 hours away and will be in my hands Friday...psyched!


Nice!!!


----------



## mpcbike

Sorta old thread, but the 1.5 frame is VERY different from the 2.1 frame. You cannot compare the two, 2 series are far better frames.


----------



## drmayer

The 2008 and 2009 1.5 frame is the same as the current 2 series frame. In 2010 they downgraded per se, the 2 series got rid of the carbon stays and the 1 series all went to the non-hydroformed frame.


----------



## mpcbike

Touche' I'd forgotten the older 1series was different than current. They do seem to be identical or really close to it.


----------



## iTrek

I have a 2012 2.3, this is a great bike with an excellent ride. My first ride bike after coming from men bikes but I rode several before deciding which bike to go with and this was my choice out of all.


----------



## Trek2.3

2009 Trek 2.1 is just great.


----------



## Chaparro 1

I bought this bike in a 54cm platinum at the beginning of January and I've put about 500 miles on it already I love it except sometimes when I'm cranking up a hill my crank squeaks I'm not sure if that's norm a i am new to biking but it is annoying other than that no other complaints yet


----------



## dongringo

Sure it's not the headset? At any rate, it needs to be taken apart and greased.


----------



## tottenham21

I got the red,black 2011 2.1 & I love it, of curse I would've liked to be able to afford a cervelo or pinnarello but hey maybe in 2 more years, for now my 2.1 its just great..mop.


----------



## abigweasel

I've got the 2011 2.1 and it's great. I race it and train on it. Came from a too small Specialized Allez so aluminum is really all I've known. Frame size is 56 and the only thing I did was change the stem to a 110mm. 

My 2.1 probably has around 1000 miles by now, maybe more. The stock wheels are heavy, but a great design since you don't need tire levers to get a tire off.

Agree with the post about the harsh ride -- gotta get used to it I guess.


----------



## TIGER-ON-THE-HUNT

hi all. i just got a TREK 2.1 T H3 friday


----------



## dongringo

TIGER-ON-THE-HUNT said:


> hi all. i just got a TREK 2.1 T H3 friday


Congratulations! Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## TIGER-ON-THE-HUNT

*Trek 2.1 t h3*

i got this bike for the MS 150


----------



## qwer

Just bought a red/black 2011 Trek 2.1 for training rides a couple of days ago. 

Looks exactly like on this pic (not mine):











I almost bought an Astana blue/white Trek 1.9 back in 2009 (same frame as 2011 2.1, but better specs with full Ultegra, Bonetrager Race wheels and bits) but then went for a a Cannondale Synapse aluminum and a BMC last year, until it got totalled.

First I wanted to buy a Cannondale CAAD10 with 105 this year but then found this red/black 2011 Trek 2.1 at a good price and went for it. I always liked the frame, and all these bikes are no brainers anyway as they're all good and proven designs with decent components.


----------



## buffman33

I'm just curious, but what price did you all get your 2.1 for?

My company is having a bike sale and they have the following listed:

2010 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $649
2011 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $749-$799

They are used/refurbished. I'm not sure if its considered a "really good" deal or if I should shop around for a bike. 

Thoughts/advice please?

Thanks!


----------



## Trek2.3

buffman33 said:


> I'm just curious, but what price did you all get your 2.1 for?
> 
> My company is having a bike sale and they have the following listed:
> 
> 2010 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $649
> 2011 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $749-$799
> 
> They are used/refurbished. I'm not sure if its considered a "really good" deal or if I should shop around for a bike.
> 
> Thoughts/advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


They are great deals if the components have been properly oiled and adjusted.


----------



## qwer

buffman33 said:


> I'm just curious, but what price did you all get your 2.1 for?
> 
> My company is having a bike sale and they have the following listed:
> 
> 2010 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $649
> 2011 Trek 2.1 Road Bike: $749-$799
> 
> They are used/refurbished. I'm not sure if its considered a "really good" deal or if I should shop around for a bike.
> 
> Thoughts/advice please?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm from Europe, so the actual sale prices over here are not the same as in the US, but just as a reference I've got the bike 30% off list.

If the 2010/2011 Trek 2.1 you mention are US models I can't help you much since the US versions bearing the same model name often differ in terms of specs/components compared to the EU models.

The 2011 Euro Trek 2.1 comes with full Shimano 105 - except for the Shimano R600 Compact Crank and Tektro R540 brakes - and Bontrager SSR Wheels.

Cheers


----------



## TIGER-ON-THE-HUNT

$1060


----------



## qatarbhoy

As Trek 2.3 said, great deals if they're properly adjusted and in excellent condition.


----------



## snoflewis

awesome prices


----------



## [email protected]

2011, Trek 2.1, like new, 58cm, H3 geometry, 105's, For Sale at a good price. 750 miles on it. I'm upgrading to a Madone. email me if interested.


----------



## Trekkin2

This thread looks kind of light. I just joined the forum today, so I figured I'd chime in here.

I just bought one of these a few months ago. Coming from a 2010 Trek 7.1 last year. I'm loving it so far. I didn't think it was possible to be remotely comfortable on a road bike. I think I'm going to swap out the tires for a pair of Vittoria Rubino Pros in blue (bike is the platinum and blue), or Michelin Carbon Krylion. I realized I had been running the rear tire somewhat underinflated, due to lack of experience with road tires and presta valves. After inflating back to proper pressure I got a flat.

As long as I have to change that tube out, I figured I might as well upgrade to a bit more durable of a tire. Anyone else done any modifications to their 2.1?


----------



## Trek2.3

I'd get rid of the SSR wheels for a lighter pair if it was my primary bike. But, the SSR's appear to be nearly indestructible.


----------



## Trekkin2

Trek2.3 said:


> I'd get rid of the SSR wheels for a lighter pair if it was my primary bike. But, the SSR's appear to be nearly indestructible.


Thanks for the tip! I've looked into that a bit, but I will probably stick with the indestructible for a while. I don't plan on racing, but I do like to go as fast as possible. I weigh about 205, so I need a durable tire and wheelset. That's one thing I didn't know when I made the move to road bikes was how sensitive wheels and tires could be (breaking spokes, pinch flats, etc). It seems like that's all I read about.

In any case, I ended up ordering the Vittoria Rubino Pro slicks, and made a move from 23s to 25s. In the mean time I've been back to riding my hybrid 7.1. It feels kind of strange going back to riding that.


----------



## iTrek

I have a 2012 2.3 (Red/White paint scheme), here are changes I've made....

Spnergy wheels (White spokes)
FSA Compact Wing Bars (white)
Speedplay LA pedals (Red)

Every change I've made has been an improvement, but I have to give a shout out for those spinergy wheels I cannot believe the ride improvement along with a consistent speed increase of 1-2 mph avg on every ride.


----------



## Trekkin2

iTrek said:


> I have a 2012 2.3 (Red/White paint scheme), here are changes I've made....
> 
> Spnergy wheels (White spokes)
> FSA Compact Wing Bars (white)
> Speedplay LA pedals (Red)
> 
> Every change I've made has been an improvement, but I have to give a shout out for those spinergy wheels I cannot believe the ride improvement along with a consistent speed increase of 1-2 mph avg on every ride.


Which Spinergy wheels did you go for?

What improvement did you get out of the wing bars? Positioning, weight, both?

What pedals/cleats did you have before?

Hopefully, that doesn't sound demanding! I'm just curious.


----------



## iTrek

Spinergy stealth

Both

flat pedals that dealer had given me while I was trying to make up mind what clipless to go with.


----------



## Brent Perkins

excellent


----------



## JARVMI

My 2011 Trek 2.1 - I love it. I flipped the stem.

View attachment 259738


Jeff


----------



## Trekkin2

JARVMI said:


> My 2011 Trek 2.1 - I love it. I flipped the stem.
> 
> View attachment 259738
> 
> 
> Jeff


Was the stem flip to get a little more aero positioning?


----------



## JARVMI

Yes trekkin. That was the goal.


----------



## JARVMI

View attachment 260067


----------



## bhi

*2.3 pics*

anyone have pics of their upgraded 2.1 or 2.3


----------



## qatarbhoy

Upgraded in what way?


----------



## bhi

Wheels,stems,bars,saddles.looking for ideas


----------



## qatarbhoy

Ah, okay. I've kept mine stock, both the original 2.1 I had and the frameset I got under warranty after a carbon seatstay cracked. Only change was putting on the Bontrager Race saddle from a mountain bike which looks better (being black, on a black and silver frame) than the white Bontrager R it replaced. It's now my commuter and I ride it to work every day. 

Instead of upgrading it, I bought a BMC at a deep discount in the winter sales. I think you'll get better value by eventually buying a whole new (dream)bike rather than upgrading wheels and so on, especially on an aluminium frame.


----------



## USPSA Shooter

I just bought a 2012 2.3. I tried the 2.1 apex, 2.3, and couple of Cannondales(Different LBS). I went with the bike that just felt right to me. A big part of the my decision was my LBS. They have been really good to me. I've put about a 100 miles on it, since I got it a week ago. So far I'm really happy with it. I did put a different saddle on it.


----------



## bhi

I have a 2011 2.3.The bike rides great and to me a lot smoother than an old tcr I used to own.I was just wondering if anyone invested in these frames like they do the caad frames.I know the cannondales are more for racing but I was just curious.


----------



## USPSA Shooter

bhi said:


> I have a 2011 2.3.The bike rides great and to me a lot smoother than an old tcr I used to own.I was just wondering if anyone invested in these frames like they do the caad frames.I know the cannondales are more for racing but I was just curious.


I tried the CAAD, and didn't like it. I had a lower back injury last your, and could feel it right away.


----------



## bhi

Still no pics .How about reasons you chose a trek 2 series over other brands bikes


----------



## iTrek




----------



## iTrek

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mapryor/7635480850/


----------



## bhi

That's what I'm taking about.That is a nice 2.3


----------



## iTrek

bhi said:


> That's what I'm taking about.That is a nice 2.3


Thanks! It rides great.


----------



## osmondphoto

Ive been running around LBS this week. 
My conclusion is between the Tarmac elite with 105 at 2250 and the Trek 2.3 at 1449.95

But the trek won by price, i really like the bike.
Do you think 1449.95 plus tax 1573 is a good price?
I want to ask for 1500 flat. what do you think?


----------



## USPSA Shooter

That's about what I paid for my 2012 2.3


----------



## iTrek

Thats what I paid for mine as well. It is a GREAT bike!


----------



## pdk42

Nice.


----------



## bhi

I got my 2011 2.3 for 1500 last year right before the 2012s showed up. It's a fun bike to ride.


----------



## sirces

I just completed the NYC Century this past Sunday. I did the 75 mile ride, and I did it with no worries. However, I did upgrade my saddle (the original is way too hard) to a Specialized saddle and replaced the tires with BONTRAGER Race Lite Hard-Case. These small adjustments made the ride much sweeter.


----------



## puckpack

Hi,

I don't want to hijack the thread but thought you all might be able to help me since this about the model I hope to get.

I'm looking to buy a 2.1 after being out of biking for a few years. My lbs that I trust has a 2011 2.1 demo with 105 components for $950, a 2012 2.1 demo with apex for $1050 and a new 2013 Madone 2.1 for $1400. Which would you get?

I am 260 pounds and ride whenever I have free time from the family, about 3+ a week. I can only go about 30 miles now but hope to improve on that.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## sirces

Well, I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only 'BIG' man out here riding a road bike. I'm 6'3"-240lbs and the proud owner of a 2012 Trek 2.1. The bike is incredible! I'm a weekend rider, and I have put over 700 miles on the bike......with no problems. I can't really recommend which year of the 2.1 to pick from. But I must admit, I like the little upgrades on the 2013. The 2.1 is certainly the way to go, if your looking for a introduction into the road bike world. Good luck.


----------



## puckpack

sirces said:


> Well, I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only 'BIG' man out here riding a road bike. I'm 6'3"-240lbs and the proud owner of a 2012 Trek 2.1. The bike is incredible! I'm a weekend rider, and I have put over 700 miles on the bike......with no problems. I can't really recommend which year of the 2.1 to pick from. But I must admit, I like the little upgrades on the 2013. The 2.1 is certainly the way to go, if your looking for a introduction into the road bike world. Good luck.


Thanks, I am definitely an oddity compared to all the sleek people whizzing by in kits. I am happy that there are more and more of us clydes and athenas out there, it is a great way to get some exercise and see the area we live in.

Money is a factor, this purchase is to grow the stable beyond my 29er. I used to have 105 components on my previous bike so I am comfortable with the shifting but it sounds like apex is pretty easy to pick up too.


----------



## iTrek

Which one did you end up getting? 

BTW I'm at 258.


----------



## puckpack

iTrek said:


> Which one did you end up getting?
> 
> BTW I'm at 258.


Gah, I'm still saving! My lbs has a 2013 Madone 2.1 for sale at $1299. They will have a domane for $1499 when they arrive. I want to test both of them and then decide.

I hope they get the domane, snow is in the forecast this week!

Itrek, what do you ride?


----------



## roofus

I have the 2.1 Apex in green.I have done following upgrades. Thomson post, San Marco saddle, lighter Oval stem and bar, Mavic wheelset, 'stein Tri Comp tires and a Dura Ace crankset with Sugino rings. All of this stuff was laying around. I am more of a mountain biker. I like it alot, although the 2.3, is a much better deal/bike component wise than even the 3.1 carbon Madone. I named it the mutt.


----------

